# How to tell if it’s juices or water



## Bobby Strange (Jan 3, 2020)

I have a round eye roast in my sous vide right now...as of now she has been in a bath at 135 for about 9 hours...I’m noticing that she seems covered in juices...my question is, is there a way to tell if it’s water or just the juices extracting from the roast...and even if it would be water, is the roast ruined?  Cant
You just dry it off and sear it when finished?  Thanks!


----------



## dan skarr (Jan 3, 2020)

Bobby Strange said:


> I have a round eye roast in my sous vide right now...as of now she has been in a bath at 135 for about 9 hours...I’m noticing that she seems covered in juices...my question is, is there a way to tell if it’s water or just the juices extracting from the roast...and even if it would be water, is the roast ruined?  Cant
> You just dry it off and sear it when finished?  Thanks!



It's probably just the juices from the roast.  Is there any juice in the water bath?  If you had a hole in the bag that water bath would be full of juice.  Use that juice to make your gravy, it's super delicious.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 3, 2020)

If the bag is leaking you should be able to see the transfer in the water bath.  That said I have had a couple bags leak a bit and not had any issue.  

Usually if I am doing a long cook.  I double bag stuff.


----------



## eddiememphis (Jan 3, 2020)

Pull it out, dry it off and give it a squeeze. One minute out of the water is not going to ruin your cook. If it's leaking, put it in a new bag with the juice and seal it up. Plop it back in the water and keep on truckin'.

I am more concerned about you calling a roast "she".


----------

